# The Owl Mittens



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I broke down and bought this pattern from Twist Collective. :ashamed:

It was $7 which is a lot for a mitten chart. 
But arent they so adorable?
I talked myself into it because my new DDIL is very into owls and I figured I could make some for HER. :whistlin:
(not this pair though, they fit me and are not *perfect*)

Horatio and Oren by Barbara Gregory

I worked them in my handspun yarn and felted them down to fit.
White BL and dark brown Romeldale.
They came out super fuzzy and thick. :cute:










Now, to try the other version, the Great Horned Owls, with little ear tufts knitted on the top.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is a brand new pattern.
I am on the cutting edge this time. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Those are really cute! May have to get a friend to make them up for my sister whom is an owl lover also!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Those are really cute!! And wonderfully worked with your handspun!! Great job.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Adorable GAM! Can't wait to see the Great Horned mittens too!

We have a mating pair living in the hollow - I love to hear their calls in the deep of the winter.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh those are adorable! Is there a front and back or can they be warn either way? They are really cute and I bet she will love them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They could be worn either way I suppose, since the thumb gusset is right on the edge.

I am starting another pair today but making the cuffs folded, kind of like those mitts we did in the KAL, only with ribbing.
The cuffs are the only part of this pattern that seem a little weak.
The whole body of the mittens are double knit but the cuff isn't.
It seems a little unbalanced so I am going to do mods. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's the beauty of this sort of thing. I always tweak things, patterns, recipes, etc... Do it the way they want it the first time and then tweak away. 

It always seems to me that cuffs are never long enough for me, even as a kid I hated getting snow and cold on my wrists. So, I tend to make cuffs at least half as long again so you end up with a cuff and a half


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

TOO CUTE !!!! Your yarn is so soft looking !!!!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You really made these special with your own yarn and the felting! Been noodling over cuffs myself, how to get them thick AND stretchy...???...
Did a simple hem-type foldover ribbing but when I knit the two layers together to start the glove section it made a pretty awful looking line & was the opposite of stretchy. Still trying to figure this one out.
Maybe prime rib (brioche)?

SSK = Slip 1 knit-wise, Slip 1 purlwise, insert left-hand needle through both stitches from left to right and knit them together 
Rib = K1, P1 rib 
Cast on an even number of stitches and put a marker between your last and first stitch 

Foundation Row: Knit 1, *bring yarn forward as if to P, slip 1 purlwise, K1 - allowing yarn to make a sloppy diagonal loop over right-hand needle. Repeat from * to last stitch, yarn forward as if to P, slip 1 purlwise, yarn around needle (this is the same as the simple increase one does when purling). 
Row 2: *Slip 1 purlwise, yarn around needle, p2tog (the purl stitch and sloppy diagonal loop); repeat from * 
Row 3: Take yarn to the back as for K. k2tog (the knit stitch and the sloppy diagonal loop), *bring yarn forward as if to P, slip 1 purlwise, k2tog (the knit stitch and the sloppy diagonal loop) - allowing yarn to make a sloppy diagonal loop over right-hand needle. Repeat from * to last stitch. Yarn forward as if to P, slip 1 purlwise, yarn around needle. Repeat the last two rows. 

I think the pattern is $7 well spent - Can't wait to see your mods!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

TOO cute!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Those are absolutely precious. Im sure your DDIL is going to love them. I would!


----------



## crazyknitter44 (Aug 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

